# Introducing our dogs



## sarah456 (Nov 21, 2011)

I joined this forum a week or so ago and it's about time I showed you our dog family.

This is Xena, 11 years old. Breeding unknown! She was our first dog. She came from the RSPCA in Leeds and has emigrated to Namibia with us. She has adapted very well to life here and likes nothing better than spending hours looking for lizards under the bushes.



















Kwaera, 7 years old. She is a boerboel/ridgeback cross.










Buffy, 5 years old. Her mother is what is called here a fox terrier, but looks like a long-legged JRT to me. Father unknown!










Apollo, a great dane. Our newest addition and the only boy.

When we first got him, 10 weeks old










And now, 15 weeks. He keeps everyone very busy. Poor Buffy gets the worst of it; Apollo thinks she is a puppy toy. :biggrin:










This is Angel, our first great dane, sadly no longer with us. She was pts in July due to acute kidney failure. She was only 3. Still very much missed :sad:


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi there lovely dogs


----------



## dragon33 (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice selection you got there


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

They all look lovely. Lucky you took out the lizard hunter with you = thats a very important job! x


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What a lovely pack you have


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Lovely crew, they all look so sweet and gentle dogs..


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

woo! They are all gorgeous:thumbup1:


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

What a beautiful furfamily :thumbup1:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

They are all beautiful dogs. Sorry to read about Angel.


----------



## Bettylion (Dec 21, 2011)

They are lovely pictures and sweet dogs


----------



## cucciolib (Dec 28, 2011)

sarah456 said:


> I joined this forum a week or so ago and it's about time I showed you our dog family.
> 
> This is Xena, 11 years old. Breeding unknown! She was our first dog. She came from the RSPCA in Leeds and has emigrated to Namibia with us. She has adapted very well to life here and likes nothing better than spending hours looking for lizards under the bushes.
> 
> ...


are great dogs


----------

